# Best strategy/location to watch start of Great Chesapeake Bay Schooner Race?



## wingman10 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hey Guys, 

Anyone have suggestions and/or experience watching the start of Great Chesapeake Bay Schooner Race off Annapolis from the water? Race is Thursday, winds are forecast out of the East, and start line will be just South of R90, probably oriented SW-NE.


----------

